# Early Retirement



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

(oldie but goodie)

Dear employees, 

Due to the current financial situation caused by the slowdown of economy, Management has decided to implement a scheme to put workers of 40 years of age and above on early retirement. This scheme will be known as RAPE (Retire Aged People Early).

Persons selected to be RAPED can apply to management to be eligible for the SHAFT scheme (Special Help After Forced Termination). Persons who have been RAPED and SHAFTED will be reviewed under the SCREW program (Scheme Covering Retired Early Workers). A person may be RAPED once, SHAFTED twice and SCREWED as many times as Management deems appropriate.

Persons who have been RAPED can only get AIDS (Additional Income for Dependants & Spouse) or HERPES (Half Earnings for Retired Personnel Early Severance).

Obviously persons who have AIDS or HERPES will not be SHAFTED or SCREWED any further by Management. 

Persons who are not RAPED and are staying on will receive as much $HIT (Special High Intensity Training) as possible. Management has always prided itself on the amount of $HIT it gives employees. Should you feel that you do not receive enough $HIT, please bring to the attention of your Supervisor. They have been trained to give you all the $HIT you can handle.

Sincerely, 

The Management


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

:cool1:


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2014)

Maybe this is a good spot for this. Seems to fit situation.
Sorry, couldn't change bad words.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 4, 2014)

Pappy, that 'flowchart' pretty well nails it...


----------



## Michael. (May 4, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2014)

Good one Pappy! :clap:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2014)

Really the truth Pappy, also thought of the pass the buck (or bird do in this case) runs downhill right


----------

